# Hi!



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

scuzzie2k said:


> Hi my name is Paul, I was late to the game, Love to Board, I own my own Business, but on the board is the only time I can switch off. Love the freedom.Loving the forum hoping to meet like minded people.


Hey welcome to the madness. Was 50 when I started out, 55 now, no looking back!


----------

